# Yahoo mail problems on Fire HD



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

I sent an email to Yahoo about this but I haven't heard back yet and thought I'd see if anyone here is suddenly having this issue too.

Starting this morning I cannot send emails with my Yahoo accounts on my Kindle (I use the native email app on the Kindle). I can receive Yahoo emails but not send them. I can send and receive Yahoo emails from other devices. I can send and receive emails on the Kindle using my gmail account.

I reset the modem. I powered off the Kindle and tried again. Nothing worked so I deleted the two ymail accounts to start over. Now, I can't even add my accounts back on my Kindle! I get an error saying "unable to safely connect to the server". 

Any suggestions, other than wait for help from Yahoo?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's hard to judge from what you say whether the problem is with the Kindle or with Yahoo and you've done the things we would probably suggest - restarting the Kindle and trying to reinstall the accounts.

The only thing I would ask is - did you restart the Kindle after you removed the yahoo accounts and before you tried to put them back on? It's a long shot but it could make a difference.

If you don't get any joy from yahoo, try ringing Kindle customer services - they're usually very helpful.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

omg, that worked! Thank you so much!!! If you were here I would bake you some cupcakes because I'm so grateful!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

MINImum said:


> omg, that worked! Thank you so much!!! If you were here I would bake you some cupcakes because I'm so grateful!


LOL I'm glad that worked - so often it's just something simple that makes the difference. Mmmm... cupcakes!


----------

